# Static IP?



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm going crazy with having to reboot my router every night to have access to Nomad and DirecTV2PC. I have read numerous fixes involving using static IP, but how do I set that up? For once, I'd like to come home and find both the Nomad and DirecTV2PC working on its own. I should note that when this happens, my PC can see the DVRs and the nomad can see the DVRs, but it can't access them.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

On the DVRs, Setup -> Network Setup -> Advanced Setup allows you to enter a static IP address. I'm not familiar with the Nomad setup, unfortunately.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As far as I know, there is no way to set a static IP address directly on the nomad. What you can do though is assign an IP address to the nomad via your router. On the router side, you have two options. You can set up DHCP Reservations, which just has the DHCP server on the router assign the same IP address every time the DHCP lease needs to be renewed. The second option is to use the MAC address of the nomad to have the router assign a static IP address to the nomad. This would be an IP address outside of the DHCP range.

- Merg


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

Set your HD DVR's with static IP's, not your Nomad.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

volkl said:


> Set your HD DVR's with static IP's, not your Nomad.


Agree. Not at all clear on what reserving a specific IP for the nomad does.

Moreover, I've set IPs for each receiver and have never had a problem associated with my LAN. I have a Netgear 3400 and check its connections anytime there's a question that comes up.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The only reason I have had to use static IPs is when I was using a WRT160N router and the DHCP server would sometimes stop working or when I wanted to forward a specific port on a router to a specific client.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To me that sounds like an issue with the router. You might try flashing with DD-WRT or other third party firmware.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> To me that sounds like an issue with the router. You might try flashing with DD-WRT or other third party firmware.


I'd second that.

I've switched all my routers over to DD-WRT and use DHCP Reservations for all my network devices. I've never had a problem with a device dropping off the network and have never had an issue with MRV, for which DHCP Reservations/Static IP Addresses is a solution for when people have receivers dropping off the network.

- Merg


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

Stuart Sweet said:


> To me that sounds like an issue with the router. You might try flashing with DD-WRT or other third party firmware.


This will probably void your warranty if you brick it somehow. Try setting a static ip first. You want to change the DHCP range to start at an address higher than what it is now. Figure out what your DNS addresses are and choose an address that comes before your dhcp range. Your subnet is probably 255.255.255.0.

I'm not familiar with the nomad but try opening network explorer to see if its host name is listed in there. If it is listed try opening that in your browser like so http://hostnameofyournomad. If it brings up a log in dialog or page then you should be able to set up a static ip for it with the information you gathered from above. You'll just need to figure out what the username and password is.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I used DHCP Reservations to assign a Quasi Static IP Address (it is not technically a Static IP Address by definition) when I had problems with WHDVR or MRV and they problems went away.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Richierich said:


> I used DHCP Reservations to assign a Quasi Static IP Address (it is not technically a Static IP Address by definition) when I had problems with WHDVR or MRV and they problems went away.


Yeah... a little birdy told him to do that...and now he's trouble free.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah... a little birdy told him to do that...and now he's trouble free.


Yes, a Little Birdie did tell me to do that so Thank You Mister Birdie I mean HDTVFANBOY!!! :lol:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

litex2x said:


> This will probably void your warranty if you brick it somehow. Try setting a static ip first. You want to change the DHCP range to start at an address higher than what it is now. Figure out what your DNS addresses are and choose an address that comes before your dhcp range. Your subnet is probably 255.255.255.0.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the nomad but try opening network explorer to see if its host name is listed in there. If it is listed try opening that in your browser like so http://hostnameofyournomad. If it brings up a log in dialog or page then you should be able to set up a static ip for it with the information you gathered from above. You'll just need to figure out what the username and password is.


There is no user interface on nomad. The closest thing you can do is set a reservation in DHCP.

With DD-WRT you can easily set that reservation outside of your normal DHCP range.

dd-wrt is now pretty foolproof. . . they even have loads to reload your original firmware if you need to go back. It will probably solve this and lots of other problems if your router supports it.

I'd suggest replacing the router if it doesn't!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dennisj00 said:


> There is no user interface on nomad.


Correct.

There are only client programs or mobile apps....like a PC client and iPhone app for example. Within those, system information is presented to the end user.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

DHCP Reservations is the way to go.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> I'd second that.
> 
> I've switched all my routers over to DD-WRT and use DHCP Reservations for all my network devices. I've never had a problem with a device dropping off the network and have never had an issue with MRV, *for which DHCP Reservations/Static IP Addresses is a solution for when people have receivers dropping off the network.
> 
> - Merg*


Like me :sure:

Have to use static IP here. DHCP is not reliable for the networked DIRECTV boxes on my router, a old Linksys WRT330N "Gaming Router." One or more receivers were seemingly always dropping off the network.

And can't install DD-WRT firmware on the router either. It uses an "Ubicom" processor with a strictly proprietary instruction set. A third party Linux firmware like DD-WRT is not compatible with it.

But static IP is working fine except for the HR34 which while increasingly rare, still drops off the net from time to time even with a static IP.

A restart brings it back.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Here's a good thread on setting up static IP addresses or DHCP reservations... 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2617737#post2617737

- Merg


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> The only reason I have had to use static IPs is when I was using a WRT160N router and the DHCP server would sometimes stop working *or when I wanted to forward a specific port on a router to a specific client.*


Ya. If and when Nomad ever allows streaming outside the home, one way to facilitate this is to fix Nomad's IP address with a router reservation and then set up port forwarding in your router for that address, so Nomad can get out to the internet.

The other way is if Nomad and your router are fully UPnP compliant, in which case it wouldn't matter what Nomad's IP address was, because the router could simply forward ports on demand, based on whatever LAN IP the UPnP request came from. We'll have to see how well that works, tho, if that's the plan.



islesfan said:


> I should note that when this happens, my PC can see the DVRs and the *nomad can see the DVRs*, but it can't access them.


As far as the OP, I'm not sure what's going on there. If Nomad can see the DVRs, then it's not an IP address issue. Could be a permissions issue on the HRs. If you haven't already checked, first place I'd look is under "settings, whole home, external device", to make sure access is allowed.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Steve said:


> Ya. If and when Nomad ever allows streaming outside the home, one way to facilitate this is to fix Nomad's IP address with a router reservation and then set up port forwarding in your router for that address, so Nomad can get out to the internet.
> 
> The other way is if Nomad and your router are fully UPnP compliant, in which case it wouldn't matter what Nomad's IP address was, because the router could simply forward ports on demand, based on whatever LAN IP the UPnP request came from. We'll have to see how well that works, tho, if that's the plan.
> 
> As far as the OP, I'm not sure what's going on there. If Nomad can see the DVRs, then it's not an IP address issue. Could be a permissions issue on the HRs. If you haven't already checked, first place I'd look is under "settings, whole home, external device", to make sure access is allowed.


Access is allowed. I have noticed that while the app will show me both DVRs, I cannot "hide" either of them when this is going on. I can only "hide" a dvr in the app when it is fully functioning with the Nomad.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> To me that sounds like an issue with the router. You might try flashing with DD-WRT or other third party firmware.


I am concerned with screwing up the rest of my network. I have 7PCs, four iPhones, three tablets, a Blu Ray, an XBOX, all working perfectly on the network. The only thing that I have problems with are the DVRs and Nomad.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

islesfan said:


> Access is allowed. I have noticed that while the app will show me both DVRs, I cannot "hide" either of them when this is going on. I can only "hide" a dvr in the app when it is fully functioning with the Nomad.


Sounds like a handshake issue between Nomad and your DVRs. Have you tried a 30-second reboot of the Nomad? If you haven't already done it, press and hold the front-panel red reset button for about 35 seconds. You won't lose any transcoded content, and that might just fix it for you.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Have you tried a 30-second reboot of the Nomad?


What is the Difference is a 10 Second Reboot and a 30 Second Reboot???


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Richierich said:


> What is the Difference is a 10 Second Reboot and a 30 Second Reboot???


20 Seconds.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> 20 Seconds.


Aren't You Cute Mr. Mystery Man!!! DUH!!!

But what Really is the Difference, Steve???


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Richierich said:


> But what Really is the Difference, Steve???


Rich, from the manual:


> Resetting the nomadTM
> 
> On the front panel behind the cap is a red reset button. This button has two types of Resets that are initiated by pressing and holding the button.
> 
> ...


And a 2-minute reset is like a 30-second reset, but it erases all content as well.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Steve.

Who takes the time to actually read The Manual??? :lol:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> Who takes the time to actually read The Manual??? :lol:


I've always been an RTFM*** kinda guy. :lol:

***Read The "Fine" Manual


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> I've always been an RTFM*** kinda guy. :lol:
> 
> ***Read The "Fine" Manual


That "F" could be a Symbol for how the rest of us feel about the Manual!!! :lol:

I do read the Manual in fact 2 or 3 times because there is a lot of information in there that you would Never know about if you hadn't read it.

Just as being here in this Forum Allows is to become Privy to a lot of Backdoor Codes etc. such as 30 Skip that the normal Directv Customer would Never know about.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Steve said:


> Rich, from the manual:
> 
> And a 2-minute reset is like a 30-second reset, but it erases all content as well.


I've done the 3 sec and the 2 minute. Never done the 30 sec. Not entirely related, I still have Monday's Nets v. Knicks game "waiting to prepare." Maybe it will fix that too?

I have a powerline kit on the way from Amazon. I think I'll put the HR20 on the powerline, leave the HR21 on the WiFi access point, and see if that solves my problems.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

As some have said here, you need to flash your router or get a new router


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

-Draino- said:


> As some have said here, you need to flash your router or get a new router


My Linksys Router works just Fine with all of my 7 DVRs and my 4 other Electronic Devices and it used to work before so....:nono2:


----------

